# [Sammelthread] Hacks / Patches für DigiCams



## chmee (23. Januar 2006)

Für solche Infos musste ich mir die Finger wund tippen, deswegen mach ich mal nen Thread auf, in dem man wichtige Links und Tips sammeln kann.

Canon 300D Hack

DIAG Raw Hack für Nikon E

Kodak DC25

Casio Exilim RAW Hack

Canon A70,A75,S230,Ixus Videohack

Wie benutze ich ne Canon A70 als Spielekonsole

Goermezer Liste diverser Hacks

DPReview Forum div. Tips und Hacks

Canon Powershot über PseudoDOS ansprechen

Fernsteuerung Remote für Canon Powershot

-- Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach nem Canon Powershot A-Series RAW Hack, entweder über Firmware oder HiddenMenu --
mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (17. Dezember 2006)

So.. Da hat jemand die A-Series Powershots gehackt, leider nur die mit DigicII-Prozessor

http://digicanon.narod.ru/

USB Remote-Protocoll für Canon

Programmbeispiel für Ixus und Powershot

mfg chmee


----------

